# Cope



## rockjon

Hi,

I'm having a problem trying to figure out how to say cope in Tagalog. The other synonyms of cope in English is to deal with or manage.   An example of its use in a sentence is how does he cope with living with that woman? The closest word I can think of is maybe makaligtas but that has a meaning closer to survive than the one I'm looking for. Thanks in advance


----------



## DotterKat

Conjugate either "magtiis" (to endure or to bear)  or "magtiyaga" (to persevere).

Your sentence:
*How does he cope with living with that woman?*

Paano niya *natitiis* na mamuhay kapiling (siya / ang babaeng iyon)?
_How can he bear living with that woman?_

Paano niya *napapagtiyagaan* na mamuhay kapiling (siya / ang babaeng iyon)?
_How can he persevere / have the patience to live with that woman?_


----------



## DotterKat

Other suggestions:

Paano niya *natatagalan */* nakakaya* na makasama ang babaeng iyon?
_How can he (endure / have the forbearance) (to live / to be) with that woman?
_


----------



## Rhime

Another way might be:

Paano niya nagagawang makasama ang babaeng iyon?
_This means something like, "How is he even able to be/live with that woman"_

For a general translation of "cope", I think words for capacity/ability would do, like "nagagawa" or "nakakaya/kinakaya".

I don't think I can cope with this.
_Hindi ko yata kaya 'to._

He is a very conservative person--I don't think he can cope with living in a place like that.
_Makalumang tao siya--tingin ko hindi niya kakayanin tumira sa ganoong lugar._


----------

